# Topics > Robotics > BEAM robotics (analog robotics) >  Tibots sensitive robots, analog controlled experimental robot kits, Germany

## Airicist

Tino Werner

----------


## Airicist

Tibots - some experiments 

Published on Aug 3, 2013




> Tibots are light sensitive analoge controlled experimental Robot Kits.
> This video shows some experiments with these little Robots. Their behaviour can be adapted by changing the connections of the circuit on the robot.

----------


## Airicist

autonomous walking Spider Robot 

Uploaded on Feb 11, 2008




> This self-made robot spider works without any logic device. It contains an effective mechanism, 2 motors, several light sensors and a simple analog electronic circuit.

----------


## Airicist

spido - Spider-Robot-Kit

Published on Oct 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Interacting tibos 

Published on Jun 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Light sensing robots run around 

Published on Feb 5, 2015




> tibo at the Spielwarenmesse 2015 in Nurnberg:
> The red-eyed robot seems to be huffy. It allways turns away from the others.

----------


## Airicist

analog controlled line following robot 

Published on Feb 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Flower power 

Published on Feb 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

analog controlled robot swarm

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> These analog robots from VARIOBOT experience there environment by 3 or 5 light sensors and interact with each other only by sensing their shadows (no IR-Light).

----------


## Airicist

Fischertechnik Spider

Published on Jul 27, 2015




> More than 20 years I built my first crawling spider of wood and aluminum parts because me a correspondingly stable design had not succeeded with Fischer technique.
> Now I startetet a new trial and after weeks of tinkering, I managed the spider on the occasion of the 50 year anniversary celebration to bring on 07/26/2015 just in time to run.

----------

